# Rurouni Kenshin Creator Charged With Possessing Child Pornography



## makeoutparadise (Nov 21, 2017)

> Nobuhiro Watsuki, creator of the hit manga _Rurouni Kenshin_, has been charged with possession of child pornography.
> 
> According to the , investigators discovered several DVDs that showed nude under-15 year-old girls at Watsuki’s Tokyo office. Similar DVDs were also reportedly found at his house.
> 
> ...




God danm it!!!


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 21, 2017)

Not like dis...

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 21, 2017)

rip


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 21, 2017)

@Vino


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

Profoundly disappointed that the creator of one of my favorite manga series has to go down like this.

However, laws are laws, and they need to be followed, hopefully without exceptions. Now I wonder about what his punishment will be in this case...


----------



## Yonatan (Nov 21, 2017)

Everyone's a pedo these days.


----------



## Roman (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

Roman said:


>



 Being critical about the author’s family life, were there any issues that the author was facing for an extended period of time that caused said author to be led down to this path?


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 21, 2017)

I guess his 2D loli obsession leaked into the 3D world.

Strange to see so many people in the creative industry being found out as paedophiles.

RIP the new arc.


----------



## Amol (Nov 21, 2017)

I fucking hate this world!
Are there no longer any good men left?!!


----------



## Imagine (Nov 21, 2017)

This is such a garbage timeline

Reactions: Agree 5 | Friendly 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 21, 2017)

Such disappointment. I really admired his work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh, man...Watsuki and Kazuki Takahashi were friends, I hope this isn't endemic! DON'T LET ME DOWN TAKAHASHI

Well he headed character designs up to 5Ds and the females have a....consistent characteristic...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Itachі (Nov 21, 2017)

fuck him, those poor girls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 21, 2017)

He tried to remake rk and i think it was a flop

Tho yes original RK is masterpiece this is sickening


----------



## Keishin (Nov 21, 2017)

I read about this before going to sleep but seriously.. Fucking hell ARE YOU SERIOUS


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 21, 2017)

I posted this elsewhere, but in a country that only banned child porn in 2014 and still has underaged-models-only magazines... not surprising. 

Sad, but unsurprising.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## EJ (Nov 21, 2017)

Sick fuck. No sympathy. Feed him to the wolves.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dirty pedo.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 21, 2017)

It`s strictly only for a research of a juicy underage female body, believe it


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

This man was my childhood. Terrible.

At first I thought it was some bullshit "child porn" charges where he was found having lots of lolicon H or child sex art.

But nope, it was real.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 21, 2017)

Zatch said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but in a country that only banned child porn in 2014 and still has underaged-models-only magazines... not surprising.
> 
> Sad, but unsurprising.


Wait seriously? 
Child porn was allowed in Japan till 2014?
There were laws against showing genitals but there weren't any against child porn? 
Japanese got strange sense of priority.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Such disappointment. I really admired his work.


You can still appreciate the series. Sad to hear this...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 21, 2017)

Amol said:


> Wait seriously?
> Child porn was allowed in Japan till 2014?
> There were laws against showing genitals but there weren't any against child porn?
> Japanese got strange sense of priority.





But still has this


----------



## Amol (Nov 21, 2017)

@Zatch
Can't see the image.
Assuming that is what it was after your sentence.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

GRIMMM said:


> RIP the new arc.



Why would this be affected?

The writer's work is still excellent, regardless of what he did.

You dont have to like the creator of a product, to enjoy a product.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 21, 2017)

It's a link to an article.

Google, "*The line that continues to be crossed: Gravure in Japan"
*


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 21, 2017)

There was a documentary on it, too. Can't remember the name.

Another article: 
*Is Japan turning a blind eye to paedophilia?*

from March 2017

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/item/57eaaf23-0cef-48c8-961f-41f2563b38aa

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## NW (Nov 21, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Why would this be affected?
> 
> The writer's work is still excellent, regardless of what he did.
> 
> You dont have to like the creator of a product, to enjoy a product.


Because the thing has been put on an indefinite hiatus due to this, as one would expect?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 21, 2017)

@Uraharа @lol 4th dimension reiatsu 

Look at the BBC article.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

NW said:


> Because the thing has been put on an indefinite hiatus due to this, as one would expect?



Yeah, I just dont get why this is necessary.

Cant they just produce it regardless of the author's personal life?

I hope further projects are not killed because of this.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 21, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah, I just dont get why this is necessary.
> 
> Cant they just produce it regardless of the author's personal life?
> 
> I hope further projects are not killed because of this.


Are you serious? 
You can't understand why a mangaka's arrest would halt progression of arc done by that mangaka?


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

Amol said:


> Are you serious?
> You can't understand why a mangaka's arrest would halt progression of arc done by that mangaka? :YjDynWQ



Yeah, but my point is that it doesnt have to be permanent. Even if the guy is jailed, they could still try to get his permission for the studio to make new stuff.

Of course, it is going to be of lesser quality than if the author is involved, but its better than getting no new RK stuff at all.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 21, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah, but my point is that it doesnt have to be permanent. Even if the guy is jailed, they could still try to get his permission for the studio to make new stuff.
> 
> Of course, it is going to be of lesser quality than if the author is involved, but its better than getting no new RK stuff at all.





So you want to encourage him making more money by licensing his IP when he's in jail...?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Agent9149 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

Zatch said:


> So you want to encourage him making more money by licensing his IP when he's in jail...?



I want more Ruroni Kenshin, if this gets an anime adaptation, yes, let someone else buy him the rights to IP and do it.

Sadly it likely wont happen and likely RK is screwed for good. But I still have a faint hope that eventually the new project is restarted and we get a new anime adaptation.

It will be a shame if this really means the death of RK for all time.


----------



## Keishin (Nov 21, 2017)

Kenshin's never going to come back after this. They aint hiring him.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 21, 2017)

Keishin said:


> Kenshin's never going to come back after this. They aint hiring him.



Toriko's creator got off fine, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2017)

Kill me please.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

I wonder, if someone like Toriyama was caught, would they have the balls to go after him?.Or would it be swept under the rug?


----------



## Keishin (Nov 21, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> I wonder, if someone like Toriyama was caught, would they have the balls to go after him?.Or would it be swept under the rug?


I'd say it's swept under the rug.
These guys have some heavy connectionts to Oda and RK's author may have held his stash of CP just as well...


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 21, 2017)

Sadly, I don't trust the Japanese to give him more than a slap on the wrist.

And no way are they going to let a property like RK crater.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

"Under the new law, people found with explicit photos or video of children can be imprisoned for up to one year and fined up to 1 million yen ($10,000)."

If this is correct the author of RK is going to be fine, he will get at most 1 year and the 1 million yen fee will be easy to pay for him.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Breadman (Nov 21, 2017)

*claps hands together*

Kubo, Ken Sugimori, and Horikoshi... don't fail me now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fiona (Nov 21, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> "Under the new law, people found with explicit photos or video of children can be imprisoned for up to one year and fined up to 1 million yen ($10,000)."
> 
> If this is correct the author of RK is going to be fine, he will get at most 1 year and the 1 million yen fee will be easy to pay for him.




Yeah no.


Hopefully studios will blacklist him and ensure he never works again. Its not like he got a speeding ticket. He had child porn. This is reprehensible. I don't care what he writes or created. If you do something like this you don't deserve anything and you are entitled to nothing.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

Rain said:


> Shut the fuck up you fucking snake



I would actually want the guy to spend as much time locked up as in the USA, do not misunderstand. I was simply stating what will likely be the case.

I mean, there was no ambiguity here, the CP in his case was clear so he should get the book.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 21, 2017)

Yoshua said:


> *claps hands together*
> 
> Kubo, Ken Sugimori, and Horikoshi... don't fail me now.



Hope Nakaba nor Oda are affected as well.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 21, 2017)

jesus fuck i hate this world


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Yeah no.
> 
> 
> Hopefully studios will blacklist him and ensure he never works again. Its not like he got a speeding ticket. He had child porn. This is reprehensible. I don't care what he writes or created. If you do something like this you don't deserve anything and you are entitled to nothing.



Well, lets hope this force him to sell the Ruroni Kenshin IP to a studio or something. Then the series can continue without giving him revenue.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 21, 2017)

Honestly, I'm more surprised that this doesn't happen more often considering Japans loli fanbase...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 21, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> I wonder, if someone like Toriyama was caught, would they have the balls to go after him?.Or would it be swept under the rug?


If anything, Toriyama is into glistening pectoral muscles.

_If anything_.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 21, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> I wonder, if someone like Toriyama was caught, would they have the balls to go after him?.Or would it be swept under the rug?


They dont have the balls the dragon balls!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

Depending on Japan’s laws regarding child pornography, would the severity of said content  inside affect the punishment? I would imagine that there would be harsher consequences for owning tapes where underage girls were directly shown being physically/mentally harmed (opposed to just seeing nude children) but the article in the OP doesn’t go into this issue in detail.

I do think that the author of RK should face serious punishment after getting caught with this, but depending on what type of content is inside those tapes, the higher-ups may just show leniency. This concerns me, because Japan in general seem to view these things not as negatively as in comparison to countries such as US/Canada/Europe.

@Yoshua They might, although the people in Japan would tend to keep these things hidden where no one would find them, lest they get caught and face charges.


----------



## Idun (Nov 21, 2017)

Ugh, the world sucks, I will not buy any of his products in the future, he doesn't deserve my money.
Japan do seem to have some kind of societal problem with fetischising very young girls (especially girls). Something about how much they glorify and sexualize innocence and "cuteness" in girls and women has always bothered me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 21, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Why would this be affected?
> 
> The writer's work is still excellent, regardless of what he did.
> 
> You dont have to like the creator of a product, to enjoy a product.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

Always had a preference for women who were older than me, but the culture in the place where I am from seem to frown upon this practice.

Maybe it’s because girls who are younger looking are more treasured or something to those people (or girls are more loyal to their husbands/bf if they are younger).


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Toriko's creator got off fine, though.


What happened to him?


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 21, 2017)

Mider T said:


> What happened to him?


he fucked an underaged prostitute iirc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fiona (Nov 21, 2017)

Does this guy run in the same circles as other prominent writers?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2017)

~VK~ said:


> he fucked an underaged prostitute iirc


I can see how you can get away with that tbh.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

~VK~ said:


> he fucked an underaged prostitute iirc


Did the creator in question know that she was underage, or did he find out about it after?

These places can lie about the age of women who work there.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't know what is more disgusting: a creator of one my favourite anime being a paedophile or learning about Japan's law in regards to CP


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 21, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I can see how you can get away with that tbh.





Lina Shields said:


> Did the creator in question know that she was underage, or did he find out about it after?
> 
> These places can lie about the age of women who work there.


actually now that i think about it i don't think she was a "formal" prostitute. i think he just paid some random 16 year old to sleep with him.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

Well christ, considering that this is Japan (and yes, Japan does turn a blind eye to these kinds of things, among other strange things), I find the statement above actually believable.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 21, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> Always had a preference for women who were older than me, but the culture in the place where I am from seem to frown upon this practice.
> 
> Maybe it’s because girls who are younger looking are more treasured or something to those people (or girls are more loyal to their husbands/bf if they are younger).



Same, or at least have more "adult bodies". But when you look at Japan and you see a large portion of the media... there are a LOT of at least childlike looking bodies used, or in most cases, animated, with a huge emphasis on the sexualization on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 21, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> Well christ, considering that this is Japan (and yes, Japan does turn a blind eye to these kinds of things, among other strange things), I find the statement above actually believable.





> According to the investigation, on November 12th of last year, Shimabukuro and a 16-year old high school girl met at a hotel in Yokohama. Shimabukuro allegedly paid 80,000 yen for the girl to perform lewd acts.
> 
> They apparrently met through a cellphone meeting website where she used a pseudonym and he passed himself off as a businessman from a computer firm. Such websites are commonly used in Japan to arrange anonymous meetings and dates and end up very often being used for child prostitution.




welp

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 21, 2017)

Well shit, that was a surprise, can't trust anyone these days, not even legendary mangakas.

And RK had just started a new story, I guess that shit is getting canceled.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> Depending on Japan’s laws regarding child pornography, would the severity of said content  inside affect the punishment? I would imagine that there would be harsher consequences for owning tapes where underage girls were directly shown being physically/mentally harmed (opposed to just seeing nude children) but the article in the OP doesn’t go into this issue in detail.
> 
> I do think that the author of RK should face serious punishment after getting caught with this, but depending on what type of content is inside those tapes, the higher-ups may just show leniency. This concerns me, because Japan in general seem to view these things not as negatively as in comparison to countries such as US/Canada/Europe.
> 
> @Yoshua They might, although the people in Japan would tend to keep these things hidden where no one would find them, lest they get caught and face charges.



It seems to me Japan only outlawed CP at all because of international pressure/image.

At least reading the original article when the law was first passed seem to imply it. The maximum penalty seems to be 1 year.

And if this isnt viewed as grave in Japan, it might not even affect his career all that much.

For example, according to the new law, you were given a grace period of 1 year to dispose of your cp, before you could be prosecuted for it. Basically you had carte blanche to enjoy your cp as much as you want for a year.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 21, 2017)

Never read the manga or watched the anime.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 21, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Never read the manga or watched the anime.



Ditto.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Fiona (Nov 21, 2017)

afgpride said:


> Never read the manga or watched the anime.



Me neither

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mitsutoshi was jailed for similar charges, wasn't he?


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 21, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Toriko's creator got off fine, though.


He was in prison for two years but the charges were dropped iirc


----------



## Detective (Nov 21, 2017)

Aku Soku Zan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 21, 2017)

Gordo solos said:


> He was in prison for two years but the charges were dropped iirc



That and less than a decade (?) later he made a hugely successful series and got lots of money. Japan is culturally attuned to child pornography, and this type of thing doesn't stigmatize careers like it would in America (but now there's Moore taking on this established attitude).


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

Gordo solos said:


> He was in prison for two years but the charges were dropped iirc



Incredible that a guy that might had committed a honest mistake (might not had known the prostitute was underage) did more time than the maximum penalty available for willing child pornography handling.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

Pretty sure the higher-ups getting involved in these things explain why some people get off with a slap on the wrist while others seem to completely burn their careers.

But then I don't think Nobuhiro Watsuki is as big as he was in the past (when Rurouni Kenshin was still being printed out per chapter) anymore...


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

Possibly, it is unknown if the guy would had been prosecuted had he been caught in his prime. I have noticed some sort of semi-pattern in sexual crimes where the culprit is only prosecuted when his power begins to fade.

I still can believe it man, I mean, the law even gave him a grace period of a year to dispose of the CP and even then he still kept going.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 21, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Incredible that a guy that might had committed a honest mistake (might not had known the prostitute was underage) did more time than the maximum penalty available for willing child pornography handling.


he knew.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 21, 2017)

also he never served time. the sentence was suspended before he did.


----------



## Atem (Nov 21, 2017)

Apparently this is what he said in response: "I like girls from late junior school grade to second year middle school grade."

Which was translated from this: 「小学校高学年から中学２年生くらいまでの女の子が好きだった」


----------



## Atem (Nov 21, 2017)

He doesn't seem very ashamed of it.

I can never trust Japan again.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 21, 2017)

Dat age gap issue being wide as the Gulf of Mexico.

But I find the idea of fooling around with women who are possibly at your daughter's age rather uncomfortable, as the gap in maturity and mental development is pronounced.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

~VK~ said:


> also he never served time. the sentence was suspended before he did.



Oh shit, why did it got suspended then? I assumed if the charges got dropped it was because they couldn't prove he knew.


----------



## kluang (Nov 21, 2017)

Check his student. Especially the one called Oda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 21, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> Dat age gap issue being wide as the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> But I find the idea of fooling around with women who are possibly at your daughter's age rather uncomfortable, as the gap in maturity and mental development is pronounced.



As long as it is not below the age of consent, I honestly see no problem with massive age gaps. People will date who they want to date and as long as it is not below the age of consent, they are not harming anyone and it is consensual there is no business restricting who they can date.

Maybe it is because where I live and in my family in particular gargantuan age gaps are the norm. Great Grandmother 18 I think, Great Grandpa around 40 (or so my cousin says). Grandparents surprisingly were of similar age.

Mom 25, dad 40+. Sister 25, his husband 40+


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 21, 2017)

kluang said:


> Check his student. Especially the one called Oda



Echiro Oda? Pls no... not him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 22, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Echiro Oda? Pls no... not him.



Oda was Watsuki's assistant during Kenshin's original manga run.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 22, 2017)

Well, he will have a lot of time to draw in the lockdown.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> As long as it is not below the age of consent, I honestly see no problem with massive age gaps. People will date who they want to date and as long as it is not below the age of consent, they are not harming anyone and it is consensual there is no business restricting who they can date.
> 
> Maybe it is because where I live and in my family in particular gargantuan age gaps are the norm. Great Grandmother 18 I think, Great Grandpa around 40 (or so my cousin says). Grandparents surprisingly were of similar age.
> 
> Mom 25, dad 40+. Sister 25, his husband 40+



Can I ask where you're from?


----------



## Saishin (Nov 22, 2017)

Kenshin is one of my top favorite manga,this was one of the first mangas I've read when I was a teen and that made me fall in love with Japanese comics,I'm really sorry that it ended in that way.Anyway after Kenshin Watsuki didn't manage to replicate the huge success of Kenshin,after that all his following series were kinda meh.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 22, 2017)

Yagami1211 said:


> Oda was Watsuki's assistant during Kenshin's original manga run.



I had no idea.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 22, 2017)

Kubo the best

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2 | Sad! 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2017)

Amol said:


> Wait seriously?
> Child porn was allowed in Japan till 2014?
> There were laws against showing genitals but there weren't any against child porn?
> Japanese got strange sense of priority.



Distribution of child pornography was illegal, it wasn't till 2014 that possession was illegal.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Echiro Oda? Pls no... not him.


Who?  Is he related to Eiichiro Oda?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 22, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> "Under the new law, people found with explicit photos or video of children can be imprisoned for up to one year and fined up to 1 million yen ($10,000)."
> 
> If this is correct the author of RK is going to be fine, he will get at most 1 year and the 1 million yen fee will be easy to pay for him.



The damage to reputation will be more severe than the formal punishment.

Kevin Spacy's assault on Anthony Rapp isn't even a chargeable offense anymore because it happened 30 years ago. But his career is ruined and nobody wants to work with him. The whole House of Cards show is considered tainted and unsalvegable even though only one actor fucked up. Because Netflix doesn't want the shitstorm that would ensue if they look even the least bit soft.



Lina Shields said:


> Always had a preference for women who were older than me, but the culture in the place where I am from seem to frown upon this practice.
> 
> Maybe it’s because girls who are younger looking are more treasured or something to those people (or girls are more loyal to their husbands/bf if they are younger).



The original reason why youth is idealized in women is that they can have more children that way.

While men have almost infinite fertility (ask Trump), women decline after about 30 and eventually lose the ability to get pregnant altogether.

So in a pre-modern society where people valued having as many kids as possible, it made sense for women to get married as early as possible.

Conversely, age and experience is valued in men because then they are assumed to be more established (e.g. wealthier) and better able to care for their wives and offspring.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 22, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Who?  Is he related to Eiichiro Oda?



I meant Eiichiro Oda.
The typo.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 22, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> The damage to reputation will be more severe than the formal punishment.
> 
> Kevin Spacy's assault on Anthony Rapp isn't even a chargeable offense anymore because it happened 30 years ago. But his career is ruined and nobody wants to work with him. The whole House of Cards show is considered tainted and unsalvegable even though only one actor fucked up. Because Netflix doesn't want the shitstorm that would ensue if they look even the least bit soft.




Is this true for Japan though?

You cant compare the stigma in the US to Japan, where it seems they only outlawed CP because of pressure.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 22, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Is this true for Japan though?
> 
> You cant compare the stigma in the US to Japan, where it seems they only outlawed CP because of pressure.



That's what I think. I don't believe this will have long-lasting consequences because it's such a culturally ingrained and accepted institution. Further, the difference between this and actors is the mangaka is not visible, whereas the actor is. It's easier for them to continue Kenshin and sweep this under the rug, then it would to employ the actor whose face you match with the crime.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 22, 2017)

^Japanese but use Google translate if you must, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

There was a 4th RK movie that was slated to be produced soon and it's unclear whether it'll ever see the light of day now. Not only because fo this but the actress who played Kaoru got pregnant as well.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 22, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Echiro Oda? Pls no... not him.


A hallarious Plot twist would be Oda likes shota


----------



## Superstars (Nov 22, 2017)

Now all we need is Oda to be caught.
That's the end of one pace.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 22, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> A hallarious Plot twist would be Oda likes shota



Eh, I really don't see that, but it would definitely be one hell of a plot twist.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2017)

Please search Kishimoto's house next.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 22, 2017)

But Kishi will be okay right?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Toby (Nov 22, 2017)

He probably had an account here you know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 22, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Please search Kishimoto's house next.



Or that Ikemoto creep.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Dano (Nov 22, 2017)

Man so sad. I was such a fan of his work.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 22, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Man so sad. I was such a fan of his work.



You can separate the art from the artist, is what I do in situations like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> You can separate the art from the artist, is what I do in situations like this.



yeah but it can still tarnish the work. if i read rurouni kenshin it would be in the back of my mind all the time tbh. maybe some people are capable of doing it but i find it difficult to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 22, 2017)

Itachі said:


> yeah but it can still tarnish the work. if i read rurouni kenshin it would be in the back of my mind all the time tbh. maybe some people are capable of doing it but i find it difficult to do



When I buy a product I have always done it with the mindset that Im enjoying the product, not the maker and that being a good or bad person has no bearing in making a good product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 22, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> When I buy a product I have always done it with the mindset that Im enjoying the product, not the maker and that being a good or bad person has no bearing in making a good product.



Yeah exactly, it's like someone who hates transsexuals refusing to watch the Matrix. A story is a story no matter who wrote it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 22, 2017)

God said:


> Yeah exactly, it's like someone who hates transsexuals refusing to watch the Matrix. A story is a story no matter who wrote it.



But it can give you an unwanted perspective on it.

Like, say, Hunter X Hunter's guy turns out to be into little boys. Now hisoka becomes...awkward.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 22, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> But it can give you an unwanted perspective on it.
> 
> Like, say, Hunter X Hunter's guy turns out to be into little boys. Now hisoka becomes...awkward.



Wouldn't matter to me if it was a series I already liked. 

That being said, I did quit reading Punpun because the author is a tranny (iirc) but that's because I was already not really interested in the manga


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 22, 2017)

God said:


> Wouldn't matter to me if it was a series I already liked.
> 
> That being said, I did quit reading Punpun because the author is a tranny (iirc) but that's because I was already not really interested in the manga



What a stupid comparison.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok, there's greater stigma on CP wankers than other people, so what? I can watch wrestling matches featuring Hulk Hogan or any other retard (or later-exposed criminal) if it's entertaining, same with fictional works. A man watching illegal videos that rightfully get him jailed doesn't affect the writing of shit he already made.


----------



## Atem (Nov 22, 2017)

He is talking about the fact one thing is criminal, and the fact the other thing isn't.

There's nothing wrong with becoming trans-gendered so long as you choose to do it. It only becomes a problem when someone forces you to do it, or does so without your consent. In which case they're the ones breaking the law. Child pornography is just plain criminal, and never acceptable in any sort of context. There is no comparison between the two.

It's like saying not watching a tv series because it talks about food too much, and not watching a tv series because one of the lead actors is a confirmed serial killer who got away with it is the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 22, 2017)

Soma Cruz said:


> He is talking about the fact one thing is criminal, and the fact the other thing isn't.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with becoming trans-gendered so long as you choose to do it. It only becomes a problem when someone forces you to do it, or does so without your consent. In which case they're the ones breaking the law. Child pornography is just plain criminal, and never acceptable in any sort of context. There is no comparison between the two.
> 
> It's like saying not watching a tv series because it talks about food too much, and not watching a tv series because one of the lead actors is a confirmed serial killer who got away with it is the same thing.



No shit. Still something that neither hampers creative ability nor assisted in his crimes (besides maybe the $$$ he made allowing him to buy the DVDs, but that's a reach). It's purely the fact that people find pedophiles a thousand times more creepy (understandably) that leads to this ultimately meaningless discrepancy. If he's already never going to work again and probably will be divorced and disowned by family, I honestly don't care. Just monitor him when he's out of prison and it's good.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 23, 2017)

Soma Cruz said:


> and not watching a tv series because one of the lead actors is a confirmed serial killer who got away with it is the same thing.




I would, I am watching the series because I like the series. Not because I care about what the actor does.

Unless of course, Im only watching it because Im a fan of the actor (the actor, not his character in the series)

Him being a serial killer doesnt magically turn a good work into a bad work.

Its like refusing to buy a Volkswagen because of its origins in Nazism. If I like the car, I like the car.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 23, 2017)

God said:


> No shit. Still something that neither hampers creative ability nor assisted in his crimes (besides maybe the $$$ he made allowing him to buy the DVDs, but that's a reach). It's purely the fact that people find pedophiles a thousand times more creepy (understandably) that leads to this ultimately meaningless discrepancy. If he's already never going to work again and probably will be divorced and disowned by family, I honestly don't care. Just monitor him when he's out of prison and it's good.



Think your responses through before you make them. His career directly facilitates his habits, it's how he makes his money.

"ultimately meaningless discrepancy"...of consuming and in turn victimizing underage individuals...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yak (Nov 23, 2017)

I used to be a hardcore fan of his work years ago. But after Kenshin he never was successful with anything else ever again. Now this. I feel sick to my stomach. I lost all respect for that guy. Rot in prison.


----------



## Atem (Nov 23, 2017)

Embalming was good shit too.


----------



## Atem (Nov 23, 2017)

Sucks man, first Kevin Spacey and now this.


----------



## Yak (Nov 23, 2017)

Soma Cruz said:


> Embalming was good shit too.



Only it never caught on. And it was never finished. He instead focused on milking his own and only successful creation again. Watsuki was basically just a one-hit-wonder.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 23, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh, man...Watsuki and Kazuki Takahashi were friends, I hope this isn't endemic! DON'T LET ME DOWN TAKAHASHI
> 
> Well he headed character designs up to 5Ds and the females have a....consistent characteristic...


You mean their personality right? Especially Alexis in GX


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 23, 2017)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> If anything, Toriyama is into glistening pectoral muscles.
> 
> _If anything_.


Have you seen JoJo's? Araki is definitely into glistening muscles


----------



## Atem (Nov 23, 2017)

Yak said:


> Only it never caught on. And it was never finished. He instead focused on milking his own and only successful creation again. Watsuki was basically just a one-hit-wonder.



And now once you factor this into it will never catch on or ever be finished. Watsuki destroyed his reputation, and as such destroyed any future the things he created could have had. Seriously, Fury Flatliner was an amazing name.

Now when I think of Embalming all I can think is the fact Elm looks like a little girl, and probably was made to look like that precisely because of his deplorable tastes.


----------



## Atem (Nov 23, 2017)

I mean I would have expected this out of Nisio Isin.

Nobuhiro Watsuki being a secret deviant is like what the fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 23, 2017)

Soma Cruz said:


> I mean I would have expected this out of Nisio Isin.


Wow,I was just thinking that


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 23, 2017)

Wonder what his wife's thoughts on this are...


----------



## Atem (Nov 23, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wonder what his wife's thoughts on this are...



How long it takes to file a divorce.


----------



## Yak (Nov 23, 2017)

Soma Cruz said:


> I mean I would have expected this out of Nisio Isin.
> 
> Nobuhiro Watsuki being a secret deviant is like what the fuck.



Just shows that you can't judge a book by its cover. It would be too easy to jump the gun and say any artist that draws echi stuff or characters of questionable age is automatically into child porn in real life.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wonder what his wife's thoughts on this are...


Skip to 2:45


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 23, 2017)

Lina Shields said:


> Dat age gap issue being wide as the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> But I find the idea of fooling around with women who are possibly at your daughter's age rather uncomfortable, as the gap in maturity and mental development is pronounced.


Depends how old are the women.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 23, 2017)

Yak said:


> It would be too easy to jump the gun and say any artist that draws echi stuff or characters of questionable age is automatically into child porn in real life.



But would a vegetarian work in a butcher's shop?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yak (Nov 23, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> But would a vegetarian work in a butcher's shop?



That comparison is flawed on so many levels I don't even know where to begin


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 23, 2017)

Yak said:


> That comparison is flawed on so many levels I don't even know where to begin



Try one level.


----------



## Yak (Nov 23, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Try one level.



The whole vegan thing is a controversial topic in and of itself and I ain't going to open that can of worms in here. Not the time, not the place.

As it stands, unless proven to be guilty or at least highly evidenced with close to zero likelihood of failure, a person is innocent until proven otherwise. Just because certain authors play around with questionable themes of the sexual variant doesn't mean they are proven sex offenders. Nor is anyone who just happens to be acquainted with Watsuki for some reason. That's scratching on witch hunt territory right there and it's definitely not a laughing matter one can easily brush off  as joking about either. Child porn is a serious issue. Watsuki's case had hard evidence. Unless all the other mangaka and artists named in the thread have their partaking in such illegal activities proven, they are free of charge. That's it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 23, 2017)

God said:


> I guess if I listen to gangster rap created by actual criminals I'm contributing to criminal activity then. They surely use their money to engage in illegal activity right?



Doing so after the fact, yeah. Seriously, with these empty-headed responses...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 23, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Doing so after the fact, yeah. Seriously, with these empty-headed responses...



They're kind of frivolous and I was admittedly in a discord conversation while writing some of them, but I could say the same about you. I'm not going to quit reading or watching RK if I genuinely enjoy it (although I finished it 10 years ago so idc) the same way I'd still eat meat even if I were shown graphic videos of cows being mauled, the perpetrator is already in jail and can't benefit from my readership or anyone else's. And I wouldn't sell a Volswagon car built by Nazis if I lived in that era and liked their cars.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 23, 2017)

God said:


> They're kind of frivolous and I was admittedly in a discord conversation while writing some of them, but I could say the same about you. I'm not going to quit reading or watching RK if I genuinely enjoy it (although I finished it 10 years ago so idc) the same way I'd still eat meat even if I were shown graphic videos of cows being mauled, the perpetrator is already in jail and can't benefit from my readership or anyone else's. And I wouldn't sell a Volswagon car built by Nazis if I lived in that era and liked their cars.



Stop trying to make analogies.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 23, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Stop trying to make analogies.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 23, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Think your responses through before you make them. His career directly facilitates his habits, it's how he makes his money.
> 
> "ultimately meaningless discrepancy"...of consuming and in turn victimizing underage individuals...



Thats reaching dude. Going by that logic, then no one should ever employ Watsuki ever again in any job in any capacity and doing so is contributing to CP.

You are not responsible (within reason) of what people do with the money you give them, the people are responsible.

If someone employs Watsuki or enjoy his work, it is because they enjoy his work, not because they agree with what he did.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 23, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Thats reaching dude. Going by that logic, then no one should ever employ Watsuki ever again in any job in any capacity and doing so is contributing to CP.
> 
> You are not responsible (within reason) of what people do with the money you give them, the people are responsible.
> 
> If someone employs Watsuki or enjoy his work, it is because they enjoy his work, not because they agree with what he did.



Well to be fair, it's very probable he'll never work again since I doubt the man has any skills outside of drawing and his face and name are out in public 

But yeah, I agree with you. If he was living on his parents' money because he didn't find success in manga, he'd still use it to find his porn and that doesn't make anyone an accessory. We're not pedophiles, he is and that's his problem - he still produced a popular work that people are free to enjoy. If Shueisha wants his manga to all go out of print and we couldn't buy them, great, more power to them, until then it's fair game what we buy

And as I said repeatedly (this seems to get ignored), the guy isn't buying child pr0n after this he's going to jail. And will be on the registry if he ever gets out. The fact that his criminal activity won't continue in all likelihood means I'm not even indirectly paying for his CP bullshit.


----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2017)

About to burn my RK manga


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 23, 2017)

santanico said:


> About to burn my RK manga



Save it man.
Unless Winter has already happened, you can use it next month.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 23, 2017)

Apparently it looks like he was trying to get advice before getting arrested.





> *児童ポルノ大量単純所持で逮捕される？*
> 児童ポルノの単純所持で、在宅起訴です、これからの事が心配です。
> 
> DVDが大量にあり約100枚はあると思います。
> ...





			
				Child pornography Can be arrested on massive simple possession? said:
			
		

> It is a simple possession of child pornography, it is indicted at home, I am worried about the future.
> 
> I think that there are about 100 DVDs in large quantities.
> 
> ...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 23, 2017)

It's terrible that his parents have to put up with their son being a p*d*p**** as well as likely being flat broke soon.


----------



## Atem (Nov 23, 2017)

>100 DVDs in large quantities 

Jesus Christ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atem (Nov 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 23, 2017)

Lol. Tbey should've shooped a cop costume onto Sanosuke


----------



## Gunners (Nov 23, 2017)

In all seriousness, this shit breaks my heart further. I feel unclean reading and enjoying his work. To that end, I cannot imagine what the victims feel.

Fuck him and fuck his legacy. It's unfortunate that he doesn't live in a country where he will receive the punishment fitting and a damning sign that Japan needs to move forward.


----------



## EJ (Nov 23, 2017)

Gunners said:


> In all seriousness, this shit breaks my heart further. I feel unclean reading and enjoying his work. To that end, I cannot imagine what the victims feel.
> 
> Fuck him and fuck his legacy. It's unfortunate that he doesn't live in a country where he will receive the punishment fitting and a damning sign that Japan needs to move forward.



I know you know this, but you shouldn't feel bad about enjoying the manga. It's not like there was that actual sick shit within it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 23, 2017)

EJ said:


> I know you know this, but you shouldn't feel bad about enjoying the manga. It's not like there was that actual sick shit within it.



I defended ppl's right to enjoy it but I can't seem to pick up a Kenshin volume right now. Is that weird

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EJ (Nov 23, 2017)

It's understandable.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 23, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Thats reaching dude. Going by that logic, then no one should ever employ Watsuki ever again in any job in any capacity and doing so is contributing to CP.
> 
> You are not responsible (within reason) of what people do with the money you give them, the people are responsible.
> 
> If someone employs Watsuki or enjoy his work, it is because they enjoy his work, not because they agree with what he did.



AFTER THE FACT

Are you guys seriously this illiterate? 

If you enjoy Rurouni Kenshin, fine. I'm talking about giving him money after being aware of the fact of what he does with it.

Although after this, I doubt he will see any money from his own works.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 23, 2017)

Never mind making money, Shueisha might put his works out of print. There's no shame in reading Kenshin even in the sense that part of the money goes into his pocket since it doesn't.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Nov 23, 2017)

Welp, now the decade-wide age gap between Kenshin and Kaoru takes on a very disturbing new light...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 23, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> AFTER THE FACT
> 
> Are you guys seriously this illiterate?
> 
> ...



Even if its after the fact, again, you are doing it because you enjoy a product, not because you support what he does.

Though honestly, pirating RK and not giving him any money seems like the sensible choice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 23, 2017)

friend                               .


----------



## Toph (Nov 23, 2017)

"In his deposition, Watsuki allegedly said that he_ "liked girls in late elementary school to around the second year of middle school."_"

It's almost always the Japanese
被男子狠下毒手扑死


----------



## Chie (Nov 23, 2017)

Zatch said:


> There was a documentary on it, too. Can't remember the name.
> 
> Another article:
> *Is Japan turning a blind eye to paedophilia?*
> ...


That's an interesting way of spelling pedophilia.

Anyways, if people want to jerk off to cartoon kids let them, that way they won't need to go out and rape kids to get their kicks and there won't be any victims.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 23, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> AFTER THE FACT
> 
> Are you guys seriously this illiterate?
> 
> ...


The world still giving mitsubishi money after the fact that they are using slave labors in WW2

Just saying. I dont have anything to add in this discussion tbh. I just pointing how the world is kinda forgiving but not forgetting


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2017)

wibisana said:


> The world still giving mitsubishi money after the fact that they are using slave labors in WW2
> 
> Just saying. I dont have anything to add in this discussion tbh. I just pointing how the world is kinda forgiving but not forgetting


Werner von braun hand picked jewish slaves to build his rockets during WW2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 23, 2017)

Karyu Endan said:


> Welp, now the decade-wide age gap between Kenshin and Kaoru takes on a very disturbing new light...



Fun fact: Watsuki was 24 when he started Kenshin. Apply the decade+ gap and you get 13-14 yr olds...


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 24, 2017)

Chie said:


> That's an interesting way of spelling pedophilia.
> 
> Anyways, if people want to jerk off to cartoon kids let them, that way they won't need to go out and rape kids to get their kicks and there won't be any victims.



Aenglish loeves eit's diephtoengs.


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> But it can give you an unwanted perspective on it.
> 
> Like, say, Hunter X Hunter's guy turns out to be into little boys. Now hisoka becomes...awkward.


He prob is -Gets shot-


----------



## Skilatry (Nov 24, 2017)

Raid Togashi's house and you'll find underage lady-boy porn, his obsession with preteen traps has always been suspicious.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Nov 24, 2017)

It's certain that Watsuki fucked up. However, as pointed by the articles posted pages ago, Japan only banned CP because they didn't want to keep listening to USA/UK's complains about them not outlawing CP, hence why the punishments are lax compared to the west.

Remember, for us, the westerners, anyone involved in CP is treated the same way than a terrorist; for Japan, this is nowhere as serious. Watsuki is certainly done in the west, who knows if the same applies to Japan. Should, but I expect a slap on the wrist and that's it, if it hasn't happened already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 24, 2017)

I mean he'd still lose his job and the cashgrab sequel he was making probably won't continue; pr sure he'd end up on the registry too


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 24, 2017)

Japan has a registry?

About Watsuki, remember one year is the MAXIMUM sentence for CP. He might not do jail time at all.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 24, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Japan has a registry?
> 
> About Watsuki, remember one year is the MAXIMUM sentence for CP. He might not do jail time at all.



Every (OECD) country probably does, although the criteria for them probably differs


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Japan has a registry?
> 
> About Watsuki, remember one year is the MAXIMUM sentence for CP. He might not do jail time at all.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think countries that have it as an illegal act send the perpetrators' names to an international registry.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 24, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think countries that have it as an illegal act send the perpetrators' names to an international registry.



I had no idea such a thing existed. I find it unlikely, the registry always seemed to me like a US sort of thing, such an international registry would be controversial in some countries even where it is illegal, since for some it would seem like the criminal continues to be punished even after his/her sentence is over.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 25, 2017)

Good for me that I never read his works.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 25, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Even if its after the fact, again, you are doing it because you enjoy a product, not because you support what he does.
> 
> Though honestly, pirating RK and not giving him any money seems like the sensible choice.



I get what you are saying but you are indirectly supporting his habit by giving him money to spend on said habit.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2017)

Karyu Endan said:


> Welp, now the decade-wide age gap between Kenshin and Kaoru takes on a very disturbing new light...


Should have mentioned how Kenshin was 15 and underage when he first got married if you wanted to make a pedo joke.

Karou was 18 so that joke doesn't work.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 25, 2017)

A said:


> Should have mentioned how Kenshin was 15 and underage when he first got married if you wanted to make a pedo joke.
> 
> Karou was 18 so that joke doesn't work.



17 actually but close nuff

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2017)

God said:


> 17 actually but close nuff


Whoa, guess I was wrong, I had no idea.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 25, 2017)

But it is important to know that girls generally married in their teens back then and 20s was considered well over the customary age of marriage.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 25, 2017)

God said:


> But it is important to know that girls generally married in their teens back then and 20s was considered well over the customary age of marriage.


Who do you think would win between Saito vs Aoshi?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 25, 2017)

A said:


> Who do you think would win between Saito vs Aoshi?



Not relevant to the thread but I'd say Aoshi since he fought a stronger Kenshin than the one that didn't know the ultimate move

But since Saito is Kenshin's "main rival" there's a high probability he'd say Saito if you asked him in prison tho

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 25, 2017)

For those who knows laws better than me :
What constituents as child pornography? 
Does cartoon depiction of minors also consider CP? 
I mean that would make most of the NF that visited Bathhouse a p*d*p****. In Naruto thread there are multiple pics of Hinata and Sakura as they were in Part 1.
They should be what like ...12 or 13 at that time. 
Or magical ninjas doesn't count as humans?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 25, 2017)

Amol said:


> For those who knows laws better than me :
> What constituents as child pornography?
> Does cartoon depiction of minors also consider CP?
> I mean that would make most of the NF that visited Bathhouse a p*d*p****. In Naruto thread there are multiple pics of Hinata and Sakura as they were in Part 1.
> ...


Side question, is it CP if the kids fapping to the porn are the same age as the chars?
As teenagers and kids we grew up with the naruto chars, and were roughly the same age as the kids when the story started out. If a 15yrld fan of naruto is fapping to a pic of 15yrld sakura what do you make of that?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 25, 2017)

makeoutparadise said:


> Side question, is it CP if the kids fapping to the porn are the same age as the chars?
> As teenagers and kids we grew up with the naruto chars, and were roughly the same age as the kids when the story started out. If a 15yrld fan of naruto is fapping to a pic of 15yrld sakura what do you make of that?



It's still CP as long as it's real life ppl, pr sure it's merely treated as porn if it's cartoons tho. They tried to ban loli cartoons/underage cartoon porn but lost.

And I don't give a shit if a teenager faps to a teenager lel. Or an adult for that matter if he's just wacking off to cartoons with mature bodies.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 25, 2017)

Fiona said:


> I get what you are saying but you are indirectly supporting his habit by giving him money to spend on said habit.



No, would simply be buying a product (though again, I think pirating it would be better in that situation). One way or another he will satisfy that habit with or without money, like Thaddeus McMichael for example.

You are basically saying that I am obligued boycott him or else Im accessory to his crimes, which is simply ridiculous.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 25, 2017)

Amol said:


> For those who knows laws better than me :
> What constituents as child pornography?
> Does cartoon depiction of minors also consider CP?
> I mean that would make most of the NF that visited Bathhouse a p*d*p****. In Naruto thread there are multiple pics of Hinata and Sakura as they were in Part 1.
> ...



Fiction doesn't count as CP and shouldn't. They actually tried to ban fictional content as well but they lost on the basis of freedom of expression.


----------



## Saishin (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 22, 2017)

Watsuki might return according to a Japanese news site:



Not particularly surprising given Toriko's author also fucked some high school prostitute once and came back

As I said before, use google translate if you must


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2017)

God said:


> high school prostitute


Was that her part-time job or something?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 22, 2017)

Not surprising.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 22, 2017)

Wouldn't be surprised if his works don't make it to the west ever again tho.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Dec 23, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Was that her part-time job or something?



Some schoolgirls in Japan actually do that.

But it was like I expected; a slap on the wrist. Just in case of a reference... does Toriko continue being published in the west? If so, same might happen with Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 23, 2017)

Pr sure Mitsutoshi fucked the underage prostitute thinking she was 18-19 (or so he says) so that's quite different from straight up watching kiddy porn


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2017)

Only would not be released in the west if its a publisher call but why would publishers stop the supply if there is demand?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 23, 2017)

Really depends how much those outraged by Watsuki's crime boycott further importation of his mang0s


----------



## stream (Dec 23, 2017)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> Some schoolgirls in Japan actually do that.
> 
> But it was like I expected; a slap on the wrist. Just in case of a reference... does Toriko continue being published in the west? If so, same might happen with Rurouni Kenshin.


Toriko's author was caught in 2002, way before he started Toriko in 2008, and apparently it never was a problem.

Of course, the climate is a little bit different now, so you never know. I think manga authors are not as closely related to their work as actors to the movies they play in (in the first place few people even know the name of manga authors), so I doubt mangas will get pulled from the shelves over this.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 23, 2017)

Watsuki and his real name "Nobuhiro Nishiwaki" are both common knowledge, so he isn't getting off as scot free as you think


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2017)

Ban child porn. Even fiction.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 23, 2017)

EJ said:


> Ban child porn. Even fiction.


No, they need some kind of outlet for their desires.


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2017)

Milk said:


> No, they need some kind of outlet for their desires.



They need psychiatric help. They don't need something to satisfy their desires.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 23, 2017)

EJ said:


> They need psychiatric help. They don't need something to satisfy their desires.


They do though. I'm not saying they also don't need help, but if animated, or drawn children can help sate them then they should have it.


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2017)

Milk said:


> They do though. I'm not saying they also don't need help, but if animated, or drawn children can help sate them then they should have it.



If there is evidence that shows that the 'fictional entertainment of children being raped' curves said pedophiles from going out and raping real children to alarming rates, post it. This isn't something I will concede to.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 23, 2017)

EJ said:


> If there is evidence that shows that the 'fictional entertainment of children being raped' curves said pedophiles from going out and raping real children to alarming rates, post it. This isn't something I will concede to.


There's no logical reason to appose it is there? It's not as if there's any victims in that case.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 23, 2017)

Milk said:


> They do though. I'm not saying they also don't need help, but if animated, or drawn children can help sate them then they should have it.



That's a tough one, but I lean on the side that believes these outlets just enable someone their unhealthy or illegal fantasy. It doesn't help them. It doesn't satiate them. It's not a rehabilitation tool. It's an outlet where they continue to indulge in unhealthy or illegal fantasies, and it does nothing but reaffirm and habituate those fantasies. 

As long as someone hasn't hurt a kid, I feel for them having this knotted up sex drive. They can't get therapy for it. They can't talk about it. But plenty of people out there have done research on more mainstream versions of unhealthy sexual habits, kinks or fantasies. Porn isn't rehabilitating anything. It's just reinforcing those unhealthy habits, if not developing them further.

And this is an itch people shouldn't get in the habit of scratching.



EJ said:


> If there is evidence that shows that the 'fictional entertainment of children being raped' curves said pedophiles from going out and raping real children to alarming rates, post it. This isn't something I will concede to.



The problem with this topic is that nobody wants to research it for obvious reasons. Research is hard to fund. Especially if it actually shows something contrary.


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2017)

Milk said:


> There's no logical reason to appose it is there? It's not as if there's any victims in that case.



What's fucked up is if it can normalize the behavior.

If there is a correlation that can be made that fictional child pornography increases/decreases the likelihood of a predator going out and raping a child, then the information should be released. If your argument is that they need some kind of outlet for their desires, I'd argue that psychiatric help>>>>>> them looking at some fictional child porn website on the internet. Most definitely. There are trained licenesed professionals that are still trying to better understand these people.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 23, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> That's a tough one, but I lean on the side that believes these outlets just enable someone their unhealthy or illegal fantasy. It doesn't help them. It doesn't satiate them. It's not a rehabilitation tool. It's an outlet where they continue to indulge in unhealthy or illegal fantasies, and it does nothing but reaffirm and habituate those fantasies.
> 
> As long as someone hasn't hurt a kid, I feel for them having this knotted up sex drive. They can't get therapy for it. They can't talk about it. But plenty of people out there have done research on more mainstream versions of unhealthy sexual habits, kinks or fantasies. Porn isn't rehabilitating anything. It's just reinforcing those unhealthy habits, if not developing them further.
> 
> ...


There's no evidence to support the idea that something like watching digital children would reinforce their desires. 

Even if we can stop one child from having their innocence taken away from them then that is more than enough.

There needs to be an actual study done on these kind of things. Especially as there would be no victims in this scenario. At least from watching digital depictions.

Mediums like video games are known to allow people to blow off steam in a way that in no way harms anyone else. For instance playing a game kike GTA to vent frustration.

It's probably not that much of a stretch to think that this would be a similar case. Of course I have nothing to support that claim, again due to lack of people wanting to associate with itm


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 23, 2017)

Eh, it's freedom of expression. If someone wants to watch animated holocaust porn or something similarly sick they should be able to, since it's just fiction and not even one that requires actors to be hurt.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 23, 2017)

EJ said:


> What's fucked up is if it can normalize the behavior.
> 
> If there is a correlation that can be made that fictional child pornography increases/decreases the likelihood of a predator going out and raping a child, then the information should be released. If your argument is that they need some kind of outlet for their desires, I'd argue that psychiatric help>>>>>> them looking at some fictional child porn website on the internet. Most definitely. There are trained licenesed professionals that are still trying to better understand these people.


Is normalizing even a true concern? It's known by everyone that people who pray on children are seen as the worst of society, with nothing ever being put below that kind of offense.

Maybe murder, but I don't often see that either. Though there could be merit in that it may not help curb their desires


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 23, 2017)

God said:


> Eh, it's freedom of expression. If someone wants to watch animated holocaust porn or something similarly sick they should be able to, since it's just fiction and not even one that requires actors to be hurt.


This was my line of thought. Even if it was tried as an experiment to see if it could 'help' people with these desires there would be nothing to lose  from it.

But either way it went it would provide a lot of valuable information.


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2017)

Milk said:


> Is normalizing even a true concern? It's known by everyone that people who pray on children are seen as the worst of society, with nothing ever being put below that kind of offense.



Yeah, it is. Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 23, 2017)

EJ said:


> Yeah, it is. Why wouldn't it be?


Well there's no reason to believe that it could be normalized due to how socially it is abhored in virtually every developed culture.

That was my line of thought at least. Thiugh honestly until someone bites the bullet we can never truly know what the outcome of such things would be, since they're little more than thought experiments.


----------



## EJ (Dec 23, 2017)

Milk said:


> Well there's no reason to believe that it could be normalized due to how socially it is abhored in virtually every developed culture.



You would be surprised what can be socially acceptable and what wouldn't within the course of a few decades. There is every reason to believe that people fantasizing to a large degree of fictional child pornography that it can become more culturally acceptable through out time. How can that reflect within the future of actual children being harmed? That's a stretch that people cannot make, but it's also a risk that shouldn't be made towards.

You're already of the mindset that people who fantasize about children being raped/harmed in any kind of manner should seek psychiatric help. If its to that level, I would argue that it should be banned and widely discouraged from being created.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 23, 2017)

EJ said:


> You would be surprised what can be socially acceptable and what wouldn't within the course of a few decades. There is every reason to believe that people fantasizing to a large degree of fictional child pornography that it can become more culturally acceptable through out time. How can that reflect within the future of actual children being harmed? That's a stretch that people cannot make, but it's also a risk that shouldn't be made towards.
> 
> You're already of the mindset that people who fantasize about children being raped/harmed in any kind of manner should seek psychiatric help. If its to that level, I would argue that it should be banned and widely discouraged from being created.


I can definitely see that side of the argument. We definitely wouldn't want to give them an inch that eventually turns into a mile.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 23, 2017)

Fiction should never be illegal, ever.

Its an assault on freedom of expression.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 23, 2017)

Banning fiction is a dangerous precedent similar to banning violent video games or some shit like that. It's within the rights of stores to not sell them, but it should not be illegal altogether to show objectionable content at your own discretion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2017)

For the most part it's already banned.  People who want indulge in that kind of stuff go to the Dark Web for it.


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2017)

Milk said:


> No, they need some kind of outlet for their desires.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 23, 2017)

stream said:


> Toriko's author was caught in 2002, way before he started Toriko in 2008, and apparently it never was a problem.
> 
> Of course, the climate is a little bit different now, so you never know. I think manga authors are not as closely related to their work as actors to the movies they play in (in the first place few people even know the name of manga authors), so I doubt mangas will get pulled from the shelves over this.



Also forgot to reply to this but there was a problem, Toriko did go on hiatus when this was found out and he did have to publicly apologize, I wouldn't say there was "never a problem"


----------



## Muah (Dec 23, 2017)

EJ said:


> They need psychiatric help. They don't need something to satisfy their desires.



No they dont its bot a disease or mental illness. Its a preference like homsexuality. Ppl just say its not because its ok to hate pedos and wish terrible things on them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 23, 2017)

Psychiatric help won't stop you from being a pedo, and like schizophrenic or bipolar patients who still flip out despite treatment it'll only be a futile effort for the most part to try and treat them

Ideal thing would be to just put them on a watchlist that doesn't prohibit them from using public service other than being able to be around children


----------



## Muah (Dec 23, 2017)

God said:


> Psychiatric help won't stop you from being a pedo, and like schizophrenic or bipolar patients who still flip out despite treatment it'll only be a futile effort for the most part to try and treat them
> 
> Ideal thing would be to just put them on a watchlist that doesn't prohibit them from using public service other than being able to be around children



You might as well put everybody on a watch list because want to have sex with somebody young is a universal thing. The brain doesnt create an age limit thats what morals do. These people havent failed mentally but morally and thats what they're being punished for.

What people wish they could do aside from being caught or recieving punishment are allways super heinous acts. Though I guess as you violate the law certain restrictions must be put on you but this whole barbaric display of people who made a mistake is unamerican.

Now if you rape somebody you should be in jail for so long that you dont even feel like rejoining  society but simply having sex with somebody shouldnt be punishable than more than 5 years in prison. Otherwise its no better than homosexuals in africa being burned in tire fires.  Not to sound suppourtive of creepy pedos but this line of thinking is so close to many european centric lies we tell in society to stop us from facing the truth and it disgust me.

If you catch somebody having sex with a kid you beat them half to death and have them arrested because they're violating somebody who you feel protective of and deem unable to handle the type of situation at hand.

Its the same gut wrenching feeling you get when you see your friend at a party passed out drunk and some creep is gropping her. It's not this super devious act its a natural human reaction to obbsess over something you want and cant have that is only triumphed by our higher thinking skills and morality as human beings.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


>


NoEmotionalResponsesPlease

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 25, 2017)

So you have nothing meaningful to input?


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2017)

Sorry I don't care deeply for pedo smut. 
If that's an emotional weakness, I'm fine with it.

always same people defending pedo smut too....
so
ya

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Sorry I don't care deeply for pedo smut.
> If that's an emotional weakness, I'm fine with it.
> 
> always same people defending pedo smut too....
> ...


Defending? What are you on about? If anything we're advocating letting them watch animation so they don't harm real children.

You know those things that aren't just lines, and colors?


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 27, 2018)

Update

*Rurouni Kenshin Creator Nobuhiro Watsuki Fined 200,000 Yen for Possession of Child Porn*

Fined about US$1,900 for having DVDs; 's Hokkaido Arc on hiatus




> The Tokyo Public Prosecutors Office filed a summary indictment against 47-year-old manga creator  (real name Nobuhiro Nishiwaki) for simple possession of child pornography on Tuesday. On the same day, the Tokyo Summary Court ordered Watsuki to pay a fine of 200,000 yen (about US$1,900).
> 
> According to the Public Prosecutors Office, Watsuki possessed multiple DVDs with videos of nude girls in their early teens and other materials last October. Authorities were searching Watsuki's home as part of a different investigation, which linked him to the purchase of DVDs with child pornography. The Tokyo Metropolitan Police then found the DVDs at Watsuki's office in Tokyo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> Update
> 
> *Rurouni Kenshin Creator Nobuhiro Watsuki Fined 200,000 Yen for Possession of Child Porn*
> 
> Fined about US$1,900 for having DVDs; 's Hokkaido Arc on hiatus


He was only fined $1900?!?!?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 27, 2018)

He did say he was paying for his elderly parents lmao

Plus, his other series after Kenshin haven't been selling too well, and would've sold even less had it not been for his one success.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

God said:


> He did say he was paying for his elderly parents lmao
> 
> Plus, his other series after Kenshin haven't been selling too well, and would've sold even less had it not been for his one success.


Why haven't you smote him yet? WHAT ARE YOU EVEN GOOD FOR IF YOU CAN'T SMITE PEOPLE!?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 27, 2018)

Also, wrong link. Your link led to a Jojo article.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 27, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Why haven't you smote him yet? WHAT ARE YOU EVEN GOOD FOR IF YOU CAN'T SMITE PEOPLE!?



He'll get what's coming to him once he diddles a real life girl and her dad gives him a stake to the heart


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 27, 2018)

I am surprised and not surprised at the same time.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

God said:


> He did say he was paying for his elderly parents lmao
> 
> Plus, his other series after Kenshin haven't been selling too well, and would've sold even less had it not been for his one success.



he wasn't fined on a dynamic adjustment system 

and he was making millions from kenshin (probably still is). a $2k fine...?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> he wasn't fined on a dynamic adjustment system
> 
> and he was making millions from kenshin (probably still is). a $2k fine...?



I mean it does still sell more than the average series but the popularity did go way down ever since it ended 2 decades ago man.

Plus, he was riding the coattails of his one success to the point that he was willing to suspend Embalming for 2 years just to do a crappy tie-in with the first live action movie of Kenshin. I don't think he's been so wealthy even if Kenshin sold millions of copies.

regardless of how much money he had tho 2K is stupid no matter what.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

God said:


> I mean it does still sell more than the average series but the popularity did go way down ever since it ended 2 decades ago man.
> 
> Plus, he was riding the coattails of his one success to the point that he was willing to suspend Embalming for 2 years just to do a crappy tie-in with the first live action movie of Kenshin. I don't think he's been so wealthy even if Kenshin sold millions of copies.
> 
> regardless of how much money he had tho 2K is stupid no matter what.



He's made millions. 

The December 30/January 6 issue of 's Weekly Bunshun magazine calculated that  manga creator 's annual income is 2 billion yen (about US$24 million). The magazine took the number of One Piece manga volumes  this year (), multiplied that by the average cover price (400 yen), and multipled the result by Oda's estimated royalty percentage (10%) to get the tally of 1.29 billion yen (US$15.5 million).

Weekly Bunshun then estimated that Oda earned 749 million yen (US$8.97 million) in royalties for   to reach the final total of 2 billion yen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

The _Rurouni Kenshin_ manga has over 70 million copies in circulation as of 2014, making it one of the ,

so he's made AT LEAST around $32 million


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 27, 2018)

Not surprised to hear this tbh.

Always found it weird how he had every adult girl completely covered up like they were Saudi girls in their burkhas, but had the 16 year old Misao running around in those booty shorts. Why does he choose to use the minor as his source of fanservice but not any of the adult women? 

Now it all adds up.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The _Rurouni Kenshin_ manga has over 70 million copies in circulation as of 2014, making it one of the ,
> 
> so he's made AT LEAST around $32 million



You'd be surprised how quickly you piss through millions when you make it big at a young age though.... although yeah, to assume he was poor is complete speculation. He did say his parents would be lacking a provider if he goes to prison which casts doubt on him still having dozens of millions of dollars.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 27, 2018)

huh, article dredged up from nov 2017
child porn in possession of the ruroni kenshin creator?
anyone tag vino yet?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 27, 2018)

God said:


> You'd be surprised how quickly you piss through millions when you make it big at a young age though.... although yeah, to assume he was poor is complete speculation. He did say his parents would be lacking a provider if he goes to prison which casts doubt on him still having dozens of millions of dollars.



This is Japan, though. It's seen as poor manners and socially uncouth to be rich and showcase it. That's why houses listed for more than $10 million are not sold publicly but rather passed around in a broker's carefully culled list of clients. It's very gauche to be extravagant and showy with your wealth in Japan, much more prudent to let it sit in the bank.

All I'm saying is a $2k fine is ridiculous considering his wealth.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 27, 2018)

No arguments there. 5 million sounds like a more reasonable fine/bail. Although all things considered Japan is a pretty expensive country to live in, so he may have lost a considerable portion of his wealth over the  years at least.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Feb 27, 2018)

Nearly 2k dollars of fine... feels like a slap on the wrist; kinda called it since Japan is very soft regarding child porn. But if those speculations about Watsuki being very tight on money are truth, well, who knows what's gonna happen from now on.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 27, 2018)

My internets was down when this first broke so I had to keep my shock to myself. Then again you never know the man behind the work.

Still, always interesting to know he contrast between the east and the west. He gets a meager $1900 fine while that glee star that killed himself got 4 to 7 years.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The _Rurouni Kenshin_ manga has over 70 million copies in circulation as of 2014, making it one of the ,
> 
> so he's made AT LEAST around $32 million


"Fools fund their foolishness."
What good is it for a fool to have money when he can't buy any wisdom?


----------



## EJ (Feb 28, 2018)

So disgusting of Japan to treat these issues like this.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Feb 28, 2018)

Wasn't CP not even illegal there until a year or two ago? Or at least not punishable by prison sentence?



Avalon said:


> Not surprised to hear this tbh.
> 
> Always found it weird how he had every adult girl completely covered up like they were Saudi girls in their burkhas, but had the 16 year old Misao running around in those booty shorts. Why does he choose to use the minor as his source of fanservice but not any of the adult women?
> 
> Now it all adds up.



Didn't Shishio's girlfriend run around exposing cleavage every scene she was in?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

God said:


> Wasn't CP not even illegal there until a year or two ago? Or at least not punishable by prison sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Shishio's girlfriend run around exposing cleavage every scene she was in?



What does showing cleavage have to do with anything 


			
				Kenshin Wiki said:
			
		

> Yumi is calm and at times lightly promiscuous. She is shown to be deeply in love with Shishio


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2018)

The confiscation of the material likely cost him more than the fine. Shameful.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 28, 2018)

Why this thread keep get necroed


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 28, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Why this thread keep get necroed


It was updated with the verdict. Since its been kept ontopic and the discussion is now moving towards Japan's societal problems with paedophilia it is OK it was necro'd as it is serving a purpose, rather than just random necro for no reason.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 1, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> What does showing cleavage have to do with anything



The fact that Ava claimed NO adult woman was sexualized

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 1, 2018)

God said:


> Wasn't CP not even illegal there until a year or two ago? Or at least not punishable by prison sentence?



It only became illegal because of western pressure.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm pretty sure if your browsing history includes those CP sites that's counted as an offense in the west @Orochibuto


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 1, 2018)

God said:


> I'm pretty sure if your browsing history includes those CP sites that's counted as an offense in the west @Orochibuto



Nope, I thought to so, give me a sec, I will look for the case. But there are stated where just browsing is not illegal. I was actually very surprised when I found it.

Found it.

Here it is:



Link removed

Here is a Goergia case:



EDIT:

Granted, apparently it will still make you go through court even if you can prove you did not saved it and you were only watching it. And given the social repercussions for this, it is pretty much defacto illegal even if not dejure.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## baconbits (Mar 2, 2018)

Might not be illegal but... it's still disturbing if that's what you're attracted to.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 2, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Might not be illegal but... it's still disturbing if that's what you're attracted to.



You just insulted about 80% of your fellow pastors right there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baconbits (Mar 2, 2018)

God said:


> You just insulted about 80% of your fellow pastors right there



Oh you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

